# Inter - Genoa. 21 agosto 2021, ore 18.30. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (17 Agosto 2021)

I campioni d'Italia ripartiranno dal Genoa senza però i trascinatori dello scudetto: Conte, Lukaku e Hakimi.

La partita si giocherà sabato 21 agosto alle ore 18.30 in diretta su DAZN

A seguire commenti e formazioni


----------



## sette (17 Agosto 2021)

4-0


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I campioni d'Italia ripartiranno dal Genoa senza però i trascinatori dello scudetto: Conte, Lukaku e Hakimi.
> 
> La partita si giocherà sabato 21 agosto alle ore 18.30 in diretta su DAZN
> 
> A seguire commenti e formazioni


Per loro sarà una partenza soft: il calendario gli sorride.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2021)

Up


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2021)

Direi che vanno in ciabatte


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2021)

Mi si è interrotta ora e mi appare la famosa rotellina. Voi?


----------



## iceman. (21 Agosto 2021)

Già interrotto, bello schifo sto dazon


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Agosto 2021)

Cartellino giallo al Genoa dopo 30 secondi. Si comincia così.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Già interrotto, bello schifo sto dazon


Maledetti! Sul pc mi va, ma con una definizione scarsa. Che schifo. Volete internet dovunque? Ecco i risultati...


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2021)

Ora mi va, anche su smart tv. Speriamo bene...


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I campioni d'Italia ripartiranno dal Genoa senza però i trascinatori dello scudetto: Conte, Lukaku e Hakimi.
> 
> La partita si giocherà sabato 21 agosto alle ore 18.30 in diretta su DAZN
> 
> A seguire commenti e formazioni


Ed Eriksenn 

Molti dimenticano, ma la svolta è stata panchinare Vidal per fare posto ad Eriksenn. Paradossalmente quella punizione i coppa all’ultimo minuto contro di noi ha fatto cambiare faccia all’Inter. Ora hanno Hakan


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2021)

Dazn saltato subito, maledetti


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Agosto 2021)

Lo spaccaporte turco ha battuto un angolo perfetto. Stacco di Skriniar e gol.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Agosto 2021)

Già a fare assist quella mè


----------



## Kaw (21 Agosto 2021)

Assist di Chalanoglu


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Agosto 2021)

Bella Chala!! Prepariamoci ad un elogio incessante per 90 minuti sulla balistica perfetta del turco.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2021)

e 1 subito.

con turca che batte tutte le palle ferme dall'alto della sua balistica.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Dazn saltato subito, maledetti


Si è bloccato ancora ed ora mi si vede con definizione brutta brutta. Come previsto, non iniziamo bene.


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Agosto 2021)

Quanto fa schifo il turco


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2021)

Ho iniziato a vedere la partita ora. Dazn schifoso


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Agosto 2021)

Io con pc e fire stick nessun problema e ho speedtest da terzo mondo (4-5Mb).


----------



## iceman. (21 Agosto 2021)

Che immondizia, si blocca ogni 10 secondi..


----------



## Rudi84 (21 Agosto 2021)

Ma voi che connessione avete? Io ho adsl che arriva al massimo a 12 mb/s il prepartita è filato liscio ma dopo che è cominciata la partita si è già impallato 3 volte su smart tv samsung


----------



## Kaw (21 Agosto 2021)

Genoa inesistente


----------



## Zenos (21 Agosto 2021)

Dazn bloccato


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Agosto 2021)

Gol della turca.


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Agosto 2021)

Goal della Turca.


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Agosto 2021)

Come ha segnato il kebabbaro?


----------



## Hellscream (21 Agosto 2021)

Ma che maledizione abbiamo addosso ragazzi?


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Agosto 2021)

La turca un goal, un assist e quasi un secondo se il tiro di Brozovic entrava.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Agosto 2021)

Che sia maledetto.. Goal e assist in 15 min


----------



## Zenos (21 Agosto 2021)

Gollazzo della Turca


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Agosto 2021)

La balistica ha colpito da fuori area, non ci credo, è una punizione divina.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2021)

Il Genoa fa più schifo di DAZN.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2021)

gran gol turca


----------



## jumpy65 (21 Agosto 2021)

Gran gol di Calhanoglu


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2021)

Calhanoglu comunque anche l'anno scorso partì bene con noi, poi alla lunga è andata come è andata. Siamo alla prima giornata, piano con gli elogi.


----------



## iceman. (21 Agosto 2021)

Che schifo si blocca costantemente...


Su chalanoglu no comment


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Agosto 2021)

Bel gol, facile facile. 
Genoa impalpabile ma chalanoglu in partita.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Agosto 2021)

sulla sette gol gia stanno prendendo in giro crudeli urlando ciala, ciala, ciala


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Agosto 2021)

Quella maledetta turca con noi ci ha messo 94839483 anni per farci vedere i suoi meteoriti ahaha


----------



## gabri65 (21 Agosto 2021)

Lo schifoso.

Era prevedibile. Ora sì che lo odio, 'sto maledetto.


----------



## jumpy65 (21 Agosto 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> La balistica ha colpito da fuori area, non ci credo, è una punizione divina.


Questi gol li ha sempre fatti


----------



## Giofa (21 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si è bloccato ancora ed ora mi si vede con definizione brutta brutta. Come previsto, non iniziamo bene.


Io su PlayStation ho spento per la disperazione, su tablet liscio. Certo che passare da 40 pollici a 5 non è la stessa cosa….iniziamo bene


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Agosto 2021)

Ma che squadra ha messo in campo quella talpa pelata


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu comunque anche l'anno scorso partì bene con noi, poi alla lunga è andata come è andata. Siamo alla prima giornata, piano con gli elogi.


ma certo, comunque è un giocatore discreto, qui troppo sottovalutato e criticato.
che si spacca il culo tutte le partite.

non vale 6M ma non si può perdere uno così a zero.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Agosto 2021)

in 20 minuti hanno già chiuso la pratica?


----------



## bmb (21 Agosto 2021)

L'ameba parte forte. Meglio così, ci rimarrano ancora peggio nel resto della stagione aumentando l'hype.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> L'ameba parte forte. Meglio così, ci rimarrano ancora peggio nel resto della stagione aumentando l'hype.


d'altro canto io non dimentico gli esordi di gresko e recoba


----------



## jumpy65 (21 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma certo, comunque è un giocatore discreto, qui troppo sottovalutato e criticato.
> che si spacca il culo tutte le partite.
> 
> non vale 6M ma non si può perdere uno così a zero.


Direi non si può perdere uno così. Anche ci avessero dato 30 milioni. Ma sai quando uno è scarso per il 95% dei tifosi


----------



## sacchino (21 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu comunque anche l'anno scorso partì bene con noi, poi alla lunga è andata come è andata. Siamo alla prima giornata, piano con gli elogi.


Anche Joao Mario fece un gran partitone, solo uno.


----------



## Cenzo (21 Agosto 2021)

Che schifo sta turca, meno male che ce ne siamo liberati


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2021)

Raga per chi si blocca, usate una connessione ethernet, oppure Wi fi con segnale eccelso (in pratica non deve mai scendere il segnale, nemmeno di una tacca) magari aiutato da un estensore tipo i Fritzbox.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2021)

Calhanoglu va giudicato alla distanza. Ora parte forte per rivalsa, poi crolla. E voglio proprio vederlo alla prima difficoltà in stagione


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Agosto 2021)

Comunque molti hanno sottovalutato l'inda.. hanno comunque vinto uno scudetto ed a livello di mentalità è un plus. La difesa è ancora quella poi il secondo giocatore più forte (Barella) è ancora da loro. A pesare credo che non sarà il woodo ma Conte


----------



## marcus1577 (21 Agosto 2021)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Ma voi che connessione avete? Io ho adsl che arriva al massimo a 12 mb/s il prepartita è filato liscio ma dopo che è cominciata la partita si è già impallato 3 volte su smart tv samsung


Las palmas fibra 1 giga ...effettivi 958mb non si blocca


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Agosto 2021)

Comunque chalanoglu dal punto di vista tecnico non è mai stato in discussione, il limite è caratteriale. Alla prima difficoltà scompare.


----------



## Dexter (21 Agosto 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> L'ameba parte forte. Meglio così, ci rimarrano ancora peggio nel resto della stagione aumentando l'hype.


Stessa cosa che ho pensato...verso Febbraio inizierà con le sue prestazioni anonime, arriveranno i primi fischi e si vedrà il vero Hakan


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Agosto 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che schifo si blocca costantemente...
> 
> 
> Su chalanoglu no comment


Andiamo bene andiamo.
Il campionato torna via radio??


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Agosto 2021)

Commentare le partite in diretta col nuovo Forum è davvero meglio.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Agosto 2021)

Pare la connessione sia saltata per colpa della balistica.


----------



## marcus1577 (21 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pare la connessione sia saltata per colpa della balistica.


----------



## iceman. (21 Agosto 2021)

Inutile dire che auguro al Genoa la serie B, squadra scandalosa che gira con Pandev 40 enne titolare da non so quanti anni.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Agosto 2021)

Parliamo di cose serie : chi sta guardando la partita con dazn ? Chi con timvision?
Cambia qualcosa?
Io non avendo certezza alcuna sul servizio per ora ho fatto dazn che posso disdire in qualsiasi momento e con un semplice clic.
A tornare alla radio faccio sempre in tempo.


----------



## Zenos (21 Agosto 2021)

Ballardini uno scempio...mette tre centrali con il solo Dzeko punta...


----------



## iceman. (21 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Andiamo bene andiamo.
> Il campionato torna via radio??


Uno schifo, la qualità di Sky se la sognano a dazzon


----------



## Zenos (21 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Parliamo di cose serie : chi sta guardando la partita con dazn ? Chi con timvision?
> Cambia qualcosa?
> Io non avendo certezza alcuna sul servizio per ora ho fatto dazn che posso disdire in qualsiasi momento e con un semplice clic.
> A tornare alla radio faccio sempre in tempo.


Dazn con Timvision...3 volte andato in blocco si è ripristinato dopo qualche secondo


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Agosto 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Uno schifo, la qualità di Sky se la sognano a dazzon


Hanno investito tutto il budget in pilu.


----------



## iceman. (21 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Parliamo di cose serie : chi sta guardando la partita con dazn ? Chi con timvision?
> Cambia qualcosa?
> Io non avendo certezza alcuna sul servizio per ora ho fatto dazn che posso disdire in qualsiasi momento e con un semplice clic.
> A tornare alla radio faccio sempre in tempo.


Io da dazn, qualità scadente


----------



## marcus1577 (21 Agosto 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Uno schifo, la qualità di Sky se la sognano a dazzon


Concordo qualita dazn di molto inferiore pero non si blocca


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2021)

io ho 5-6 Mbps con gli speed test su pc. la partita la vedo su smarttv.
è uguale la velocità vero? è bassa?

non ne so di ste cose, vedo solo che si vede male.


----------



## numero 3 (21 Agosto 2021)

Calha ha giocato NEL Milan ma mai PER il Milan, contentissimo che se ne sia andato, mai apprezzato, non invidio gli intertristi che ora lo hanno in squadra.
In ogni caso l'Inter non è da sottovalutare anche se alla lunga perderà il timone, squadra vecchia e poco propensa al sacrificio. Lotteranno come noi fra secondo e quinto posto.


----------



## marcus1577 (21 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io ho 5-6 Mbps con gli speed test su pc. la partita la vedo su smarttv.
> è uguale la velocità vero? è bassa?
> 
> non ne so di ste cose, vedo solo che si vede male.


Smart tv samsung con dazn qualita decente non si blocca ..ma qui abbiamo una super connessione


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io ho 5-6 Mbps con gli speed test su pc. la partita la vedo su smarttv.
> è uguale la velocità vero? è bassa?
> 
> non ne so di ste cose, vedo solo che si vede male.


Abbastanza bassa, direi che dovresti seriamente considerare un cambio contratto, vedi se è disponibile almeno la fibra misto rame dalle tue parti

Ciò non toglie che dovresti comunque riuscire a guardare in HD standard in teoria


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Parliamo di cose serie : chi sta guardando la partita con dazn ? Chi con timvision?
> Cambia qualcosa?
> Io non avendo certezza alcuna sul servizio per ora ho fatto dazn che posso disdire in qualsiasi momento e con un semplice clic.
> A tornare alla radio faccio sempre in tempo.


Io sto guardando da PC con connessione in fibra 1000 e va tutto bene, MA l'anno scorso con la stessa connessione era un disastro. Quindi per quanto mi riguarda lo streaming è stato effettivamente potenziato. Occhio però che siamo tuttora nella settimana post ferragosto con il 60% della gente in vacanza.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2021)

Dazn saltato di nuovo. Che schifo


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2021)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Smart tv samsung con dazn qualita decente non si blocca ..ma qui abbiamo una super connessione


5-6 Mbps è poco vero?
ma è misurata col pc, non con la tv.

anche io tv samsung, qualità scarsina ma non si blocca


----------



## marcus1577 (21 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 5-6 Mbps è poco vero?
> ma è misurata col pc, non con la tv.
> 
> anche io tv samsung, qualità scarsina ma non si blocca


Se il tv è collegato con ethernet la velocità è identica al pc...in wifi cala un po


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2021)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Se il tv è collegato con ethernet la velocità è identica al pc...in wifi cala un po


entrambi wifi 5Ghz


----------



## iceman. (21 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 5-6 Mbps è poco vero?
> ma è misurata col pc, non con la tv.
> 
> anche io tv samsung, qualità scarsina ma non si blocca


Ora si blocca ma riprende subito, di sicuro non è in tempo reale, sarà indietro di 30 secondi a occhio e croce


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io ho 5-6 Mbps con gli speed test su pc. la partita la vedo su smarttv.
> è uguale la velocità vero? è bassa?
> 
> non ne so di ste cose, vedo solo che si vede male.


Dazn dice che da 8MB in su si può vedere al massimo della qualità. A 6M dovresti vedere comunque in hd in alta qualità.
Io su un tv al plasma dell'800 con chiavetta amazon e speedtest a 4M si vede bene e nessun blocco.


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Agosto 2021)

Iniziano le vedove turche... Ottimo


----------



## Ambrole (21 Agosto 2021)

Il problema con chala è quello solito su questo forum. Le.esagerazioni.
La turca, kebaboglu, un cesso, la balistica...
I tifosi gli sono stati contro da subito. Non è un fenomeno e non lo sarà mai, ma è stato un buon giocatore che si è sempre sbattuto.
Livello certamente superiore ad altri della rosa, questa mania di insultare, figlia dell'ignoranza, non la capiro mai


----------



## marcus1577 (21 Agosto 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ora si blocca ma riprende subito, di sicuro non è in tempo reale, sarà indietro di 30 secondi a occhio e croce


Sempre in ritardo dazn di alcuni secondi...cmq 5 mega son davvero pochi?? 
Non è un adsl?


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io ho 5-6 Mbps con gli speed test su pc. la partita la vedo su smarttv.
> è uguale la velocità vero? è bassa?
> 
> non ne so di ste cose, vedo solo che si vede male.


Ma si può pretendere un abbonamento esclusivo se non sono in grado di trasmettere una partita?


----------



## marcus1577 (21 Agosto 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Il problema con chala è quello solito su questo forum. Le.esagerazioni.
> La turca, kebaboglu, un cesso, la balistica...
> I tifosi gli sono stati contro da subito. Non è un fenomeno e non lo sarà mai, ma è stato un buon giocatore che si è sempre sbattuto.
> Livello certamente superiore ad altri della rosa, questa mania di insultare, figlia dell'ignoranza, non la capiro mai


Concordo cmq genova inguardabile ...degna della serie c


----------



## iceman. (21 Agosto 2021)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Sempre in ritardo dazn di alcuni secondi...cmq 5 mega son davvero pochi??
> Non è un adsl?


Ne so quanto te di queste cose, ti dico solo che io sono con Tim e so che c'è la fibra visto che hanno fatto lavori circa due mesi fa


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Agosto 2021)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Io sto guardando da PC con connessione in fibra 1000 e va tutto bene, MA l'anno scorso con la stessa connessione era un disastro. Quindi per quanto mi riguarda lo streaming è stato effettivamente potenziato. Occhio però che siamo tuttora nella settimana post ferragosto con il 60% della gente in vacanza.


Io vi dirò domani, ora sono a lavoro.
Ho dazn sulla smart tv e fibra tim.


----------



## iceman. (21 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma si può pretendere un abbonamento esclusivo se non sono in grado di trasmettere una partita?


Assolutamente, dovrebbero regalarlo il pacchetto.


----------



## marcus1577 (21 Agosto 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ne so quanto te di queste cose, ti dico solo che io sono con Tim e so che c'è la fibra visto che hanno fatto lavori circa due mesi fa


Informati per la fibra pk tim a 5 mega è da denunciare....


----------



## gabri65 (21 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma si può pretendere un abbonamento esclusivo se non sono in grado di trasmettere una partita?



In un paese di sani di mente questi verrebbero appesi a testa in giù in tempo zero. Sono delinquenti autorizzati.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2021)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Dazn dice che da 8MB in su si può vedere al massimo della qualità. A 6M dovresti vedere comunque in hd in alta qualità.
> Io su un tv al plasma dell'800 con chiavetta amazon e speedtest a 4M si vede bene e nessun blocco.


ogni tanto si blocca qualche secondo.
vedo un po' bene e un po' maluccio, con le linee del campo che "ballano"


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Agosto 2021)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Sempre in ritardo dazn di alcuni secondi...cmq 5 mega son davvero pochi??
> Non è un adsl?


Molto pochi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2021)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Informati per la fibra pk tim a 5 mega è da denunciare....


me l'avranno offerta 100 volte la fibra ma li ho sempre mandati a quel paese perchè sicuro mi avrebbero fatto pagare di più. non ho mai avuto bisogno della connessione potente. ci penserò ahaahhaha.
si comunque adsl


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2021)

Tanto tra due mesi odieranno il turco. Garantito.


----------



## bmb (21 Agosto 2021)

Il Genoa è una di quelle squadre che in un Paese serio sarebbe fallita.


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> In un paese di sani di mente questi verrebbero appesi a testa in giù in tempo zero. Sono delinquenti autorizzati.


Non è colpa loro, DAZN esiste in mezzo mondo, e come DAZN c’è ne sono molti altri. Il servizio streaming è diventata la costante, non oso dire il futuro perché esiste da molto.

In Italia dovrebbero svegliarsi e fare connessioni migliori. Non è possibile essere ancora li ad avere difficoltà bello streaming.


----------



## marcus1577 (21 Agosto 2021)

Non si può giudicare tutta l'inter contro la scansa genoa e per di più in casa ...partita indecente farebbe bella figura anche leao


----------



## marcus1577 (21 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non è colpa loro, DAZN esiste in mezzo mondo, e come DAZN c’è ne sono molti altri. Il servizio streaming è diventata la costante, non oso dire il futuro perché esiste da molto.
> 
> In Italia dovrebbero svegliarsi e fare connessioni migliori. Non è possibile essere ancora li ad avere difficoltà bello streaming.


Infatti io vivo alle canarie è non si blocca mai e con qualsiasi partita....ho una sala scommesse ed 8 tv...in italia il problema è la connessione


----------



## marcus1577 (21 Agosto 2021)

Kallon li mortacciiiiii tuaaaaa


----------



## iceman. (21 Agosto 2021)

Che ha sbagliato questo kallon


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Agosto 2021)

Comunque ragazzi leggo che DAZN va molto male per molti. Leggo di 5-6M, e sinceramente si spiega tutto. Quindi o diminuite la qualità, o fate un upgrade (se possibile) della banda. Almeno assicuratevi che nessuno sia in modalità download , che può essere anche un video YouTube per essere chiari.

Quindi dubito fortemente che avrete problemi solo oggi, difficilmente dipende dai server come pensavo. Se c’è l’avete oggi, preparatevi ad un campionato difficile


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> In un paese di sani di mente questi verrebbero appesi a testa in giù in tempo zero. Sono delinquenti autorizzati.


ma guarda meglio questi a 10 euro (divido con un amico) piuttosto che sky a 60 che se hai bisogno ti fa anche pagare la chiamata all'assistenza e se vuoi disdire ti fa le finte e poi ti frega.....

certo che sky è un'altra cosa in tutto proprio.


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Agosto 2021)

Bellissimo lo sponsor dell’Inter: "$INTER".


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2021)

comunque sarà anche bassa 6Mbps non discuto ma al di fuori di adesso, tipo ieri sera, vedevo perfettamente altri programmi dazn.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma guarda meglio questi a 10 euro (divido con un amico) piuttosto che sky a 60 che se hai bisogno ti fa anche pagare la chiamata all'assistenza e se vuoi disdire ti fa le finte e poi ti frega.....
> 
> certo che sky è un'altra cosa in tutto proprio.



Rispondo anche a @Buciadignho.

Ma io non punto il dito verso nessuno in particolare, è proprio il sistema. Grandi promesse, prima ti estorcono i dollari e poi ti forniscono un servizio assente/scadente.

Quando tu, cittadino, fai il minimo errore, sono tasse e multe senza pietà. Prova a pagare in ritardo la bolletta del telefono. Ma se per giorni non ti puoi collegare ad internet, chi ti rifonda?

'Sti delinquenti si tutelano, scrivono nel contratto che "possibili malfunzionamenti sono previsti ed attribuibili a manutenzione", e alé, il gioco è fatto.

Il punto è che abbiamo infrastutture deficitarie, perché chi ci dovrebbe lavorare è un incompetente, ed un sistema marcio che corre subito a commercializzare il prodotto anche se praticamente non funziona bene.


----------



## rossonerosud (21 Agosto 2021)

Non sono una vedova del turco ma l'ho ritenuto sempre un buon giocatore. Primo tempo di grande spessore, e vale poco dire che sta giocando contro il Genoa. La cosa impressionate non sono l'assist e il gol dopo 14 minuti, ma il fatto che sembra giocare nell'Inter da anni: è già perfettamente inserito. I compagni si fidano di lui e si appoggiano a lui.


----------



## markjordan (21 Agosto 2021)

io ho la connessione potente , app tv meglio ma sky altro pianeta , box tim immagini ignobili in back up (credo)
medio evo rispetto al sat


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Agosto 2021)

Comunque per contribuire alla discussione sullo streaming, le piattaforme italiane sono carenti su tutto, oltre che sulla qualità video e sulla stabilità. Io sono abbonato anche a NFL gamepass e MLBtv, e l'esperienza di visione è stellare. Qualità fullHD, multiscreen, picture on picture, statistiche... è tutto un altro mondo. Con lo stesso PC e la stessa connessione. Quindi, per quanto riguarda me, il problema non è la velocità ma la tecnologia di programmazione delle interfacce web.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2021)

turca sfonda l'incrocio.

annullato


----------



## Zenos (21 Agosto 2021)

Altro gol della turca annullato


----------



## kYMERA (21 Agosto 2021)

che sia maledetta la turca


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Agosto 2021)

Dispiace dire che Ambrosini mi sta diventando antipatico.


----------



## Zenos (21 Agosto 2021)

La turca sta facendo una partita che con noi non ha mai fatto. Pare quasi la facesse apposta


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2021)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Comunque per contribuire alla discussione sullo streaming, le piattaforme italiane sono carenti su tutto, oltre che sulla qualità video e sulla stabilità. Io sono abbonato anche a NFL gamepass e MLBtv, e l'esperienza di visione è stellare. Qualità fullHD, multiscreen, picture on picture, statistiche... è tutto un altro mondo. Con lo stesso PC e la stessa connessione. Quindi, per quanto riguarda me, il problema non è la velocità ma la tecnologia di programmazione delle interfacce web.


ma guarda intervallo e 2o tempo infatti sto vedendo benissimo, e son sempre quei 6 mega.
netflix lo vedo perfettamente.


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Agosto 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> che sia maledetta la turca


Perché? Dopo una partenza cosi la delusione sarà ancora più cocente 

Comunque ha appena buttato al vento un contropiede importante, questa caratteristica imprescendibile. Noi lo abbiamo visto 4 anni, sappiamo quanto vale... Anche Dzeko e Perisic sembrano Benzema e Robben dei tempi d'oro contro questo Genoa.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Agosto 2021)

Lo sento. Mi scoppierà il fegato.

Adesso vedrò gente piangere per aver perso uno che ci ha regalato 4 anni di calcio stellare.

Dominio fisico e tecnico. Le sue bordate bucavano la stratosfera, e gli avversari gli rimbalzavano addosso.

Meglio di Gullit e Van Basten messi insieme, macché, questo sì che ci ha fatto vincere qualcosa. Poi come non ricordare le sue mitiche partite con juve e atalanta che ci hanno proiettato in CL, un signor giocatore, ma certo.


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Agosto 2021)

Comunque se il Genoa è questo, Venezia Empoli Salernitana Spezia ecc. possono sorridere, un posto per la B è già prenotato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2021)

Attendo il 2-1 poi inizio a guardarla


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Attendo il 2-1 poi inizio a guardarla



Allora puoi tranquillamente uscire


----------



## pazzomania (21 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Lo sento. Mi scoppierà il fegato.
> 
> Adesso vedrò gente piangere per aver perso uno che ci ha regalato 4 anni di calcio stellare.
> 
> ...


Il problema non è la turca in quanto turca.
Ma che non sia stato sostituito e che se ne sia andato a gratisse.
Penso il problema di tutti sia questo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Agosto 2021)

Ha segnato pure l'alcolizzato, buonanotte


----------



## Zenos (21 Agosto 2021)

3 a 0 Vidal


----------



## Roger84 (21 Agosto 2021)

A me a parte i primi 5minuti dove appena ha fischiato l'inizio l'arbitro sé bloccato tutto, poi ho visto tutto quasi normalmente ma Sky è un'altra cosa. Peccato per le sole 3partite a giornata...


----------



## koti (21 Agosto 2021)

Calhanoglu è un buon giocatore e si sapeva, superiore ai nostri Diaz, Krunic e Maldini. 

Non che sia un fenomeno ma sostituirlo con zero euro di budget è difficile.


----------



## Zenos (21 Agosto 2021)

Standing ovation per la turca


----------



## kipstar (21 Agosto 2021)

diciamo che hakan gioca anche con un pochino di rivalsa....


----------



## pazzomania (21 Agosto 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu è un buon giocatore e si sapeva, superiore ai nostri Diaz, Krunic e Maldini.
> 
> Non che sia un fenomeno ma sostituirlo con zero euro di budget è difficile.


Semplicemente.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il problema non è la turca in quanto turca.
> Ma che non sia stato sostituito e che se ne sia andato a gratisse.
> Penso il problema di tutti sia questo.



Sì, ma capito, è la mentalità del tifoso.

Tu sei stato insieme a una per 4 anni, e non hai cavato un ragno dal buco. Giusto un bacino, a fronte di cene offerte e tempo buttato via.

Adesso la tizia se ne va con un altro, e ne fa di cotte e di crude.

Tu che fai, continui a mandarle mazzi di rose e a piangerla?


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il problema non è la turca in quanto turca.
> Ma che non sia stato sostituito e che se ne sia andato a gratisse.
> Penso il problema di tutti sia questo.


Non scherzo se ti dico che ero disposto a dare dei soldi pur di puntare su un giocatore diametralmente diverso, adirittura avrei preferito non arrivarci alla Champions che rinnovare a Chala. Sempre stato convinto che Diaz doveva essere il titolare, mi da solo fastidio non avere un opzione credibile (che secondo me puo essere Leao, ma dubito che Pioli la pensi cosi) a lui. Tuttosommato reputo un upgrade, se arriva l'alternativa al turco allora sono più che contento. 

Pio magari io parlo cosi perché nel mio modo di vedere il calcio i Chalanoglu non possono esserci a prescindere, che poi corra é vero, basta solo vedere la faccia desolante alla fine dell'azione


----------



## Kaw (21 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma capito, è la mentalità del tifoso.
> 
> Tu sei stato insieme a una per 4 anni, e non hai cavato un ragno dal buco. Giusto un bacino, a fronte di cene offerte e tempo buttato via.
> 
> ...


No, ma proverei a cercarne una più bella. Invece siamo rimasti single.


----------



## Zenos (21 Agosto 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> No, ma proverei a cercarne una più bella. Invece siamo rimasti single.


Con la ex che ci passa davanti limonando con il nuovo ragazzo...


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Agosto 2021)

Ma poi vi stupite come se Chala queste partite con noi non le ha mai fatte. Ancora ricordo i commenti post Bodo...

Sappiamo benissimo chi é Chalanoglu, non mi farà certo cambiare idea questa partita o le prossime 10. A fine stagione si tireranno le somme, é sempre stato giocatore da 5-6 partite ottime a stagione, 10 discrete e 25 disastrose.


----------



## Zenos (21 Agosto 2021)

Gol di Dzeko


----------



## kipstar (21 Agosto 2021)

genoa quantomeno rivedibile.....soprattutto in difesa....


----------



## Mika (21 Agosto 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> genoa quantomeno rivedibile.....soprattutto in difesa....


Non ti preoccupare conto di noi diventerà la difesa del Milan di Capello.


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma poi vi stupite come se Chala queste partite con noi non le ha mai fatte. Ancora ricordo i commenti post Bodo...
> 
> Sappiamo benissimo chi é Chalanoglu, non mi farà certo cambiare idea questa partite o le prossime 10. A fine stagione si tireranno le somme, é sempre stato giocatore da 5-6 partite ottime a stagione, 10 discrete e 25 disastrose.


Mi auguro davvero che andrà come dici tu. Per ora per fortuna sono in vacanza e domani non dovrò vedere interisti al lavoro


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Agosto 2021)

Il Genoa contro l'Inter a Milano prende sempre imbarcate, noto che anche quest'anno non hanno voluto cambiare questo andazzo.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma poi vi stupite come se Chala queste partite con noi non le ha mai fatte. Ancora ricordo i commenti post Bodo...
> 
> Sappiamo benissimo chi é Chalanoglu, non mi farà certo cambiare idea questa partite o le prossime 10. A fine stagione si tireranno le somme, é sempre stato giocatore da 5-6 partite ottime a stagione, 10 discrete e 25 disastrose.


Con questi avversari poi...


----------



## kipstar (21 Agosto 2021)

mi aspetto molti meno gialli per tutti in questo campionato vedendo il metro di questa partita....


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Con questi avversari poi...


Genoa rivedibilissimo, raramente si vede una squadra che punta alla salvezza e che si sbilancia cosi tanto in avanti e che lascia tutti questi rimpalli agli avversari. Erano sempre, ma veramente sempre, in ritardo. Credo che siano a rischio seriamente.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2021)

Questa partenza dell'inde e del turco spero diano una bella svegliata a tutti, giocatori, allenatore e società. Dobbiamo mangiarcela sta Sandoria lunedì.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2021)

Comunque Ballardini ri-salta a breve per l'ennesima volta


----------



## marcus1577 (21 Agosto 2021)

Ripeto genoa test non attendibile....preziosi cosa vuol vendere?? Indecenti sembrava un amichevole..
La turca la vedremo da dicembre in poi come tutta l'inter ..
Questo milan a sensazione senza lukaku la asfalterebbe l'inter.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2021)

Simone è uno che sa il fatto suo. Ma non è Conte. Quindi non lo scudetto non lo vinceranno.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque Ballardini ri-salta a breve per l'ennesima volta



Sicurissimo. Poi però verso marzo ritorna.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Agosto 2021)

Quest'anno serviranno di nuovo 80 punti per entrare nelle prime 4,le prime 6-7 squadre faranno tutte un mare di punti,il campionato è di una mediocrità disarmante,tenendo conto che a gennaio avremo le retrocesse e quelle 4-5 già salve e lontane dalle coppe inizierà il valzer delle partite regalate(tranne a noi ovviamente),ci vorrà un fegato più forte di quello avuto lo scorso anno,vedrete.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Quest'anno serviranno di nuovo 80 punti per entrare nelle prime 4,le prime 6-7 squadre faranno tutte un mare di punti,il campionato è di una mediocrità disarmante,tenendo conto che a gennaio avremo le retrocesse e quelle 4-5 già salve e lontane dalle coppe inizierà il valzer delle partite regalate(tranne a noi ovviamente),ci vorrà un fegato più forte di quello avuto lo scorso anno,vedrete.


Ma perché lo scorso anno come siamo arrivati? Ma a prescindere dalla posizione per il fegato era meglio essere fuori da tutto a novembre?? Bah


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Agosto 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma perché lo scorso anno come siamo arrivati? Ma a prescindere dalla posizione per il fegato era meglio essere fuori da tutto a novembre?? Bah


Mi sa che hai interpretato il post come più ti è piaciuto.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Mi sa che hai interpretato il post come più ti è piaciuto.


E tu non hai interpretato proprio


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Agosto 2021)

Inter-Genoa negli ultimi 7 confronti, incluso questo di stasera:
7 vittorie dell'Inter, 25 gol fatti degli interisti e 0 dei genoani LOL


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Inter-Genoa negli ultimi 7 confronti, incluso questo di stasera:
> 7 vittorie dell'Inter, 25 gol fatti degli interisti e 0 dei genoani LOL


*Oggi è stato scandaloso*


----------



## gabri65 (21 Agosto 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> No, ma proverei a cercarne una più bella. Invece siamo rimasti single.



Forse. Vediamo.

Ma stai sicuro, da single, adesso hai l'opportunità di trovarne una con la quale stai meglio insieme. Magari ci vorrà un po' di tempo, certo.

Da fidanzato, ti devi accontentare di quella che hai.


----------



## Rudi84 (21 Agosto 2021)

Avete visto su twitter che #dazn è una delle discussioni di tendenza? Tutta gente che mette foto della tv in cui si vede il famoso cerchietto che continua a girare. E gente che dice di avere fibra a 1gb e lo stesso saltava. Spero proprio che rimettano i canali dazn su sky perchè altrimenti è un nervoso continuo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Agosto 2021)

Suvvia ragazzi, rimpiangere già la turca per una partita no dai...
Anche da noi ogni tanto piazzava qualcosa da fenomeno, salvo ritirarsi da calciatore per le 10 partite successive. Ormai come vanno le iperbole calcistiche lo sappiamo.

Meglio che i media lo gonfino, come del resto facevano anche quando era da noi, così poi lo sgonfiore sarà più rumoroso.
Lamentarsi perché non sia stato rimpiazzato con il mercato schifoso ci sta ovviamente, ma vale per qualunque cessione...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Agosto 2021)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Avete visto su twitter che #dazn è una delle discussioni di tendenza? Tutta gente che mette foto della tv in cui si vede il famoso cerchietto che continua a girare. E gente che dice di avere fibra a 1gb e lo stesso saltava. Spero proprio che rimettano i canali dazn su sky perchè altrimenti è un nervoso continuo



Le prime partite le salto, fino a che non torna l'offerta da 19 euro.
29 euro per il servizio di Dazn non è accettabile.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Agosto 2021)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Avete visto su twitter che #dazn è una delle discussioni di tendenza? Tutta gente che mette foto della tv in cui si vede il famoso cerchietto che continua a girare. E gente che dice di avere fibra a 1gb e lo stesso saltava. Spero proprio che rimettano i canali dazn su sky perchè altrimenti è un nervoso continuo


Solo chi sa giusto accendere un computer può davvero credere alla balla che i problemi con Dazn siano da imputare alla "nostra connessione".

Deve essere fluido pure a 5 mb


----------



## Swaitak (21 Agosto 2021)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Avete visto su twitter che #dazn è una delle discussioni di tendenza? Tutta gente che mette foto della tv in cui si vede il famoso cerchietto che continua a girare. E gente che dice di avere fibra a 1gb e lo stesso saltava. Spero proprio che rimettano i canali dazn su sky perchè altrimenti è un nervoso continuo


io avevo dazn , puntualmente si bloccava l'azione del goal, e non è uno scherzo.
Poi mi sono abbonato ad Eleven sport Polacco, e andava fluidissimo.
Dazn faceva /fa pena e basta


----------



## ilPresidente (21 Agosto 2021)

Genoa scarso e in vacanza 
Come giudicare?
Partita durata 4’


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Agosto 2021)

Bah va via subito gol e assist, non dico che mi strappo le vesti ma ci stava bene nel Milan non ero uno che lo criticava sempre.
L'avrei cambiato con uno più forte e invece al suo posto non è arrivato nessuno ed è pure andato dalla seconda squadra di Milano a zero
A zero

Ps oggi visto poco ma con la fibra tutto ok solo un laggetto


----------



## King of the North (21 Agosto 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Questi gol li ha sempre fatti


Esattamente. In 4 stagioni di Milan, con tutti gli allenatori che ci sono stati, Calha è sempre stato il titolare. L’importanza di Calha nel gioco (soprattutto con Pioli) era netta. Trequarti del forum ormai lo aveva etichettato, ormai era la turca, il kebabbaro, la balistica, ma la realtà è che era un giocatore importante. Il suo lo ha sempre fatto, pur non brillando, ma il tifoso del Milan crede sempre l’erba del vicino sia migliore. Oggi Calha non ha giocato la partita della vita, ha giocato come tantissime volte ha fatto con noi.
Inoltre……le stesse persone che gli fanno della ***** perché andato all’Inter, sono gli stessi che lo insultavano quando indossava la nostra maglia.


----------



## King of the North (21 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> La turca sta facendo una partita che con noi non ha mai fatto. Pare quasi la facesse apposta


Ecco. Queste sono esattamente le parole che mi aspetto da chi lo ha criticato per 4 anni. Vuol dire che non hai mai guardato le sue prestazioni nel Milan con lucidità.


----------



## Zenos (22 Agosto 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Ecco. Queste sono esattamente le parole che mi aspetto da chi lo ha criticato per 4 anni. Vuol dire che non hai mai guardato le sue prestazioni nel Milan con lucidità.


Non mi perdo una partita da 40 anni,che sia un amichevole o una finale di Champions. Oggi Chalanoglu ha fatto una partita strepitosa era su tutti i palloni,ha centrato più volte la porta ha fornito assist pennellati. Neanche nella miglior partita giocata con noi lo scorso anno ho visto nulla del genere. Deduco che non hai visto la partita di oggi e parli,come al solito,per il solo gusto di attaccare e provocare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Agosto 2021)

Buona partenza, contro un avversario inesistente e con gara in discesa dopo il gol in avvio.. Continuo a pensare che l'Inter sia una squadra molto più debole dell'anno scorso.. Alla lunga la differenza tra dzeko e lukaku peserà di brutto


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Quest'anno serviranno di nuovo 80 punti per entrare nelle prime 4,le prime 6-7 squadre faranno tutte un mare di punti,il campionato è di una mediocrità disarmante,tenendo conto che a gennaio avremo le retrocesse e quelle 4-5 già salve e lontane dalle coppe inizierà il valzer delle partite regalate(tranne a noi ovviamente),ci vorrà un fegato più forte di quello avuto lo scorso anno,vedrete.


Stesso mio pensiero vedendo i risultati di ieri.
E dire che un tempo le piccole almeno partivano forte nelle prime giornate e vendevano cara la pelle...

Un massacro invece è questa serie A con partite totalmente inutili.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Non mi perdo una partita da 40 anni,che sia un amichevole o una finale di Champions. Oggi Chalanoglu ha fatto una partita strepitosa era su tutti i palloni,ha centrato più volte la porta ha fornito assist pennellati. Neanche nella miglior partita giocata con noi lo scorso anno ho visto nulla del genere. Deduco che non hai visto la partita di oggi e parli,come al solito,per il solo gusto di attaccare e provocare.


Quando calha gode di spazi e di tempi è chiaro che valorizza il suo gioco, visto che il piede, fino a prova contraria, ce l'ha.
Il dramma è quando gli spazi si intasano e spesso riceve palla coperta o deve proteggerla perchè non regge un corpo a corpo che sia uno.
Emblematico quando stramazza al suolo da solo o quando va in scivolata, essendo in possesso della palla lui stesso, per non perderne il controllo.

Non mi sorprende quindi che oggi abbia fatto una bella partita e altre ne farà.
Non era un cesso prima e non è un cesso oggi, non era un campione prima e non è un campione ora.
Presto andrà in letargo per rivederlo a marzo.

L'unico timore che dobbiamo avere è relativo al lavoro tattico di inzaghi perchè simone con questo tipo di calciatori ci sa fare e riesce a trovar loro sempre spaziature e compiti azzeccatissimi, vedi esplosione di alberto alla lazio.
Il modulo dell'inter, oltretutto, è lo stesso di quello della lazio.

Ma il problema non sarà mai calha, il problema è che non abbiamo noi il sostituto.
Metti al suo posto uno che a calcio ci sa giocare e vedi come te lo scordi il turco.


----------

